# 36x18x36 Exo Terra for Ameerega bassleri



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I got a set of 5 A. bassleri about 7 months ago, as froglets. They were in a 29 gallon, and they've grown up quite a bit since then, so the last couple months I've been working on this tank in my spare time to get it ready to go. Moved them in last night, and they seem to be enjoying it already. I've snapped a couple quick picks with my camera and phone, I'll try and get a few more decent ones here in the coming days. It's not *quite* complete yet, still need to get contact paper to black out the sides and front bottom areas (there is *no* black contact paper in Alaska apparently). Anyways, some pictures! 

Hardscape and some carved foam










Top View










Glass top has been cut, misting nozzles installed. Used one 4-nozzle head, and two 2-nozzle heads. Coco fiber and peat pressed into background. I initially tried using TB3, that was a...failure..to put it mildly. Did not enjoy the results, so ended up going over most places with silicone again. Ah well. Branches wrapped in sphagnum moss. And some fungus installed!










Fungus grows on dead birch trees around here, some kind of shelf fungus I believe. 










Broms from Tropiflora, had to wait a bit to get them up here due to colder temps, but get here they did, and they look great! Thanks Tropiflora!










Everything in! Used zip ties, wire, and some glue to attach bromeliads. They were just *so* much bigger than the small neo's I've been used to working with, had to end up tying most of them down or wiring them into the background. Substrate is a pseudo-ABG mix with plenty of leaf litter. Wrote down what all my plants were then the tags came off. The grey rock-ish looking thing to the right is a water-puddle/small pool carved out of insulation foam and then covered in dry-lock. It's removable, so if I find I don't particularly like it in there it can come out. But I enjoy having some shallow pools for frogs to soak in, and it was fun to experiment with carving/dremeling the foam, which was a first for me. 




























And a short video close up of the tank. 

http://vid203.photobucket.com/albums/aa44/KsuGuy/36x18x36%20Exo%20Terra/20150501_132113_1.mp4


I'll try and get some more pictures up here soon, but am leaving on vacation in a couple of days so it may be a little bit. All in all, was a fun learning experience working with something this big, and the frogs are currently having lots of fun exploring the new digs, and all the extra space.


----------



## Ctoliva (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Couple of pics of one the frogs; this one is the biggest and boldest. One of them has also just started calling! Woo! They're around a year old now, give or take a month or two.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Frogs are still doing quite well, and enjoying the new setup a lot! Link to a video of them chowing down.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, picked my wife up from the airport tonight, and came home to this nice surprise! First clutch out of these guys! The only bummer is we're getting ready to move in the next month or two, so not really sure what to do with them if they keep laying.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

This tank has been updated a bit, all the plants had to come out after a move; so it sat empty for a bit, and now houses a group of P. aurotaenia. This is how it currently looks. Definitely waiting on some shingling stuff to grow out before I put it in there, and a few other vines, but generally pleased with the way it's coming back together.


----------



## Wolf Guy (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow Zach. I guess this is an old post, but that looks amazing. I’d like to get some Ameerega sp. one day. Nice work, man.


----------

